# Alcona poaching and several arrests



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI

i thought JUDGE MYLES would've been a little harder as he is a hunter and fisherman also. oh well, the bastard got at least 3 years which will give him plenty of time to think about---------getting out:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## twodogsphil

"Myles revoked Sikorski's driver's license for six months and said he could apply for a restricted license after 30 days."

If he's going to prison for 3 years why does he need a license?


----------

